# pork shoulder



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was an 8 lb pork shoulder...I seasoned it then browned it on the stovetop.
Put it in the slow cooker with some water, apple cider vinegar and brown sugar.
cooked it for 4 hours on high, and then put it in a 375* oven for 25 minutes
It made a sauerbraten gravy that I thickened it with a cornstarch slurry ( with milk) It was good. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good. But no crispy skin?
I usually make that type roast in the oven. Cuban style. Crispy skin.
I would have never put that beautiful roast in a crock pot. I feel dirty even typing crock pot.....lol
Just joshin with ya. Your roast, your way!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You don’t see the crispy skin in the first pic? 
This is a great way to cook pulled pork without
having to put the oven on for the hours.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You don’t see the crispy skin in the first pic?
> This is a great way to cook pulled pork without
> having to put the oven on for the hours.


I saw it and it looks delicious. Agree that's a good way to cook pulled pork but takes almost as long as my oven method. Well that's difficult to say, I put it in at 300* and take it out when I think it's done. 5 to 8 hrs or 220*. Then let it rest a couple hrs. and pull, shred, it. I start early :biggrin2: .


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> You don’t see the crispy skin in the first pic?
> This is a great way to cook pulled pork without
> having to put the oven on for the hours.


Please don't get me wrong. It looks great and yes I see the skin in picture 1.
I just have a special fascination with that roast.
When I grew up in Miami, this roast was a Sunday special meal with black beans and rice and all the trimmings.
As a kid I waited for the crispy skin. To me it was and still is the best part.
In fact there was a Cuban grocery store that sold the raw skin.
We topped pork sandwiches with pieces of the skin as well. On fresh Cuban bread.

My dad would roast the skin on a rack until it sounded like a drum when you tapped it with a fork. He would season it first.
Those were the days. And my reason for the initial post.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks delicious, but it also looks like heart attack on a plate.
I'd still pig out on it so to speak. :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha LS-6, today I made ‘Hot Grilled Cuban Sandwiches’ with the pulled
pork, ham and swiss cheese and new kosher pickle slices on sour dough 
bread...then I served it with a bowl of hot gravy for dipping...Wadda way to go! :biggrin2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I was starting to drool until you got to the sauerbraten part.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Haha LS-6, today I made ‘Hot Grilled Cuban Sandwiches’ with the pulled
> pork, ham and swiss cheese and new kosher pickle slices on sour dough
> bread...then I served it with a bowl of hot gravy for dipping...Wadda way to go! :biggrin2:



What makes it Cuban? Sincere question.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> What makes it Cuban? Sincere question.


I donno, there is a Cuban restaurant that we went to once and it’s on the menu,
just as I made it, grilled on sour dough bread - - pulled pork, ham and swiss and pickles.
It’s vey good and costs I think 15.00! Tastes better at home! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, I just looked it up, here it is...It also has mayo on the bread which 
I did put on the bread as well...They used a sweet roll, I used sourdough bread.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/43945/classic-cuban-midnight-medianoche-sandwich/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Skin????? People eat skin? 

TK, great looking dinner. I should try that sometime. Wish I cooked better.

Never forget my shock. Dated my future husband s year and he took me out to eat every night. I swear! Day after honeymoon he looked at me an said these chilling words, “what’s for supper?” :surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Skin????? People eat skin?
> 
> TK, great looking dinner. I should try that sometime. Wish I cooked better.
> 
> Never forget my shock. Dated my future husband s year and he took me out to eat every night. I swear! Day after honeymoon he looked at me an said these chilling words, “what’s for supper?” :surprise:


Eat the skin? Hail yeah if crispy.

Want to cook better? Find a recipe and try it. If you haven't done something like it before so much the better. You will improve.

"Day after honeymoon he looked at me an said these chilling words, “what’s for supper?” :surprise:"
Did you say


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wool, you’re funny.

Since I live alone it seems too much trouble to cook for myself but I do cook sometimes for daughter nearby.

I’ve seen pork rings in the potato chip aisle. Maybe I’ll buy a bag to try.

Edit: just looked up nutrition in pork rinds and I’m surprised. Not as bad as I expected.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

PIC 3 is the muney shot, only lasted 30 seconds before I blew my wad ! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

which is 25 seconds longer than I last with the OH



Two Knots said:


> It was an 8 lb pork shoulder...I seasoned it then browned it on the stovetop.
> Put it in the slow cooker with some water, apple cider vinegar and brown sugar.
> cooked it for 4 hours on high, and then put it in a 375* oven for 25 minutes
> It made a sauerbraten gravy that I thickened it with a cornstarch slurry ( with milk) It was good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

hahahahaha



wooleybooger said:


> "Day after honeymoon he looked at me an said these chilling words, “what’s for supper?” :surprise:"


----------

